# Iran Declares Victory Over Obama



## Jroc (Sep 28, 2013)

> *Iran's power and resistance forced concessions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iran Declares Victory Over Obama | Washington Free Beacon


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 28, 2013)

And then he poured a handful of sand into his pants


----------



## Ropey (Sep 29, 2013)

America is not the bastion it once was and the world hides and shivers after forgetting history.


----------



## bianco (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes, victory over Obama and the USA, and Iran's nuke factories will continue.

Should be 'fun' when Islamic terrorist suicide bombers are blowing up US cities and towns with nuke backpack/pressure cooker bombs.

Netanyahu gets it, that it's 12 minutes to midnight.
Obama seems to be content to just apologise to and appease the Muslim world at every opportunity.


----------



## Nox (Sep 29, 2013)

Every country has the right to produce their own weapon : )


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 29, 2013)

bianco said:


> Yes, victory over Obama and the USA, and Iran's nuke factories will continue.
> 
> Should be 'fun' when Islamic terrorist suicide bombers are blowing up US cities and towns with nuke backpack/pressure cooker bombs.
> 
> ...



In Bibi and the rest of the Zionists don't like living under Iran's nuclear umbrella, they can all move the fuck back to Europe where they came from.


----------



## TooTall (Sep 29, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, victory over Obama and the USA, and Iran's nuke factories will continue.
> ...



Not too bright are you.



> In 2012, *4.3 million (73%) *of the total Jewish population were "Sabras" - *born in Israel* - compared with just a 35% native-born population at Israel's independence in 1948. 38.6% of the Jewish population are Israeli-born to at least one parent who was also Israeli-born.


----------



## Connery (Sep 29, 2013)

*Moved to proper forum*


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 29, 2013)

Israel wants to be the only nuclear power in the region.

In order to terrorize it's neighbors at will.


But the Islamic world is sick of that zionist criminal state.

And has decided to break the Israeli nuclear monopoly with it's own nuclear arsenal.  ..


----------



## Wildman (Sep 29, 2013)

Obozo being on the bottom of the muslime minaret, makes it pretty easy for the Supreme Leader to control him, we have already seen Obozo bow to his masters.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2013)

Diplomacy is for pussies

Only Republicans know how to deal with Iran......Threats, ridicule and invasion


----------



## Nox (Sep 29, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Israel wants to be the only nuclear power in the region.
> 
> In order to terrorize it's neighbors at will.
> 
> ...



I want Turkey to produce their weapons . They have so big and capable industry , their way always interrupted by some(?) countries . But today some chains seem to be broken and is a disturbing situation for some(?) countries .


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 29, 2013)

Nox said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Israel wants to be the only nuclear power in the region.
> ...


Turkey has already started producing it's own weapons.

And someday will be the most powerful nation in the middle east.  ..


----------



## Ropey (Sep 29, 2013)

Iran now considers the US to be the "Father of the Bride".





Sunni Man said:


> Israel wants to be the only nuclear power in the region.
> 
> In order to terrorize it's neighbors at will.
> 
> ...



Pakistan has a nuclear arsenal.


----------



## Nox (Sep 29, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Turkey has already started producing it's own weapons.
> 
> And someday will be the most powerful nation in the middle east.  ..



Yes they produce many military equipments and vehicles and export other countries , but I'm waiting for more crazy projects , they have capacity for that . They became half of Russia in a little while and world's fastest growing economy together China , sometimes more fast than China .


----------



## Jroc (Sep 29, 2013)

it's a sad day when the President of the United is willingly used my the muslim nutjobs. At least the idiot could have called the "Supreme Leader"...What a joke he is


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 29, 2013)

Jroc said:


> it's a sad day when the President of the United is willingly used my the muslim nutjobs. At least the idiot could have called the "Supreme Leader"...What a joke he is



NO, what is silly is that we are still punishing Iran for something that happened 30 years ago and we were in the wrong.


----------



## TooTall (Sep 29, 2013)

Ropey said:


> Iran now considers the US to be the "Father of the Bride".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As does nearby India.


----------



## TooTall (Sep 29, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > it's a sad day when the President of the United is willingly used my the muslim nutjobs. At least the idiot could have called the "Supreme Leader"...What a joke he is
> ...



Yes, (we) President Carter was wrong to undermine the Shah and allow the Ayatollahs to take over the country.  He was wrong to allow Iran to hold the American Embassy staff hostage for over a year.

Anything else you can think of?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 29, 2013)

TooTall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



No, the WRONG thing was propping the Shah up to start with, and then not handing him over as a criminal when asked to do so.


----------



## TooTall (Sep 29, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



So you think the US should have returned him to the Ayatollah to be put to death.  What was the wrong thing?

The Shah's crime was his attempt to stay a western ally and return Iran to a Persian nation instead of a Muslim nation ruled by religious fanatics.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 29, 2013)

Ropey said:


> America is not the bastion it once was and the world hides and shivers after forgetting history.



Israel is just a shell of a nation.


Nut shell.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 29, 2013)

TooTall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Failed attempt at hostage rescue.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 29, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > America is not the bastion it once was and the world hides and shivers after forgetting history.
> ...



Israel is the ball in a three shell game. 

Israel, America & Europe.

Then there's the others.  (Shia/Sunny) 

They're watching and betting. (and likely paying for it all too)


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 29, 2013)

It's a giant pile of fail that we'll all suffer and probably lose our lives over. I suppose the Bible will find itself correct.


----------



## skye (Sep 29, 2013)

Obama is up to his old tricks of being a confirmed  loser  and thinking that being nice will solve all the world's problems, and as usual he is being played for a fool, while the rest of the world will have to suffer from his mistakes!

It is obvious the Iran has not the slightest intention of abandoning  it's nuclear weapons program, and the hardliners back home must be rubbing their hands in glee that their smiling puppet Rouhani is achieving such success.

Obama will never wake up from his naive and dangerous  delusion.... and by now, the whole world knows that.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 29, 2013)

Ropey said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



The haters cant see through the hate.... They are blinded by it


----------



## Ropey (Sep 29, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Here? 

imo it's not about hate mostly. It's about ideologies and beliefs and poking. We humans like to poke each other as evidenced by this forum. 

I really see more ignorance, frustration and helplessness, than hate or even anger here Jroc.  I see exaggerations of emotions intended to dramatize events over which we have no control. 

I remember Saddam's "The Mother of All Battles" arrogant declaration.  It's a human characteristic. Iran was following the same pattern.

They have now changed tactics. There's a reason why the Babylonian (Iraq/Iran) Empire(s)   overpowered and overruled the Jews. Not only were they a known danger, they were a capable and able slave force and they taught well. Iran is simply riding the back of the Israeli 'enclave' in the Ummah in order to gain a foothold on the world stage. 

They've done it.  

They long for the old days and they will not be satisfied with Bahrain and the UAE again. They want Azerbaijan to feel the pain as well.  That will not be pretty when it comes considering Azerbaijan is Shia and works with Israel and the West. 

The Turks did not expect the Iranian about face diplomacy. Neither did President Obama who got caught sticking his tongue out and realizing he was the bride and not the groom. 

Turkey also longs for the old days but Iran's about face has left them wondering what to do next?

They can't deal with the Kurdish problem and finish this damned Armenian Genocide thing at the same time.

This Syrian conflict may result in a partitioning of the country into three soft-bordered enclaves.


----------



## Camp (Sep 29, 2013)

Some of you are hilarious. During the Syrian WWIII crap you used and mimicked Russian news sources that Russians don't even use or trust. Now you are using an Iranian source that is a state run propaganda paper that Iranians don't trust of believe. Only the lower educated brainwashed people in Russia believe those ridiculous sources in Russia and only the same in Iran believe that source and other state run sources in Iran. Oh, and you people.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 29, 2013)

Camp said:


> Some of you are hilarious. During the Syrian WWIII crap you used and mimicked Russian news sources that Russians don't even use or trust. Now you are using an Iranian source that is a state run propaganda paper that Iranians don't trust of believe. Only the lower educated brainwashed people in Russia believe those ridiculous sources in Russia and only the same in* Iran believe that source and other state run sources in Iran.* Oh, and you people.



What's the point again?...you make no sense


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 30, 2013)

TooTall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Yes, we ABSOLUTELY should have turned him over. 

He committed crimes against his people.  And frankly, if the Shah wasn't such an asshole, he'd have happily traded his life for the American Hostages.


----------



## TooTall (Sep 30, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I would need a link that a trade for the American hostages was ever suggested by anyone.  

Are there any other former deposed heads of state that opposed Muslim takeover and control of their country that you want to send back to their death?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 30, 2013)

TooTall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



I would say that ANY deposed leader should be extradited to their government if they are asked for. 

The Shah murdered and tortured thousands of his own people. 

The main reason why the Iranians took the embassy is because we admitted the Shah to the US for cancer treatment.  The Iranians thought we were gearing up for another coup to put him back into power, just like we did in 1953.  That's why they took the embassy.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 30, 2013)

The American people should be very proud of our beloved Pres. Obama.

He is righting the wrongs the U.S. has inflicted for decades on other nations all over the world.

And now I truly see why he was awarded the Nobel Prize so early in his tenure as president.


----------



## TooTall (Sep 30, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The Shah left Iran in January 1979 and did not come to the US for medical care for cancer until Oct 1979.

I see no reason to continue this discussion with someone who is a liar or just makes shit up.


----------



## TooTall (Sep 30, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> The American people should be very proud of our beloved Pres. Obama.
> 
> He is righting the wrongs the U.S. has inflicted for decades on other nations all over the world.
> 
> And now I truly see why he was awarded the Nobel Prize so early in his tenure as president.



Perhaps he was awarded the Peace Prize for this fact:



> 575 US troops died in Afghanistan during the Bush presidency. By August 18, 2010, following two troop surges initiated by President Obama, that number had doubled. *Today, over 1500 US troops have died in Afghanistan since President Obama took office*and yet, little in that war-torn country has changed.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 30, 2013)

TooTall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



I refuse to try to educate someone who is ignorant of history. 

It was the act of us admitting him that had the Iranians panicked.  

The Iranian Hostage Crisis . Jimmy Carter . WGBH American Experience | PBS

_*Even after it became known that the Shah was suffering from cancer, President Carter was reluctant to allow him entry to the United States, for fear of reprisal against Americans still in Iran. But in October, when the severity of the Shah's illness became known, Carter relented on humanitarian grounds. "He went around the room, and most of us said, 'Let him in.'" recalls Vice President Walter Mondale. "And he said, 'And if [the Iranians] take our employees in our embassy hostage, then what would be your advice?' And the room just fell dead. No one had an answer to that. Turns out, we never did."

When students overran the embassy and seized more than sixty Americans on November 4, it was not at all clear who they represented or what they hoped to achieve. In fact, a similar mob had briefly done the same thing nine months earlier, holding the American ambassador hostage for a few hours before members of Khomeini's retinue ordered him released. But this time, Khomeini saw a chance to consolidate his power around a potent symbol, and issued a statement in support of the action against the American "den of spies." The students vowed not to release the Americans until the U.S. returned the Shah for trial, along with billions of dollars they claimed he had stolen from the Iranian people.
*_


----------



## Jroc (Sep 30, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Jimmy Carter was an incompetent boob similar to the incompetent we have in office now



> In accord with the pleasant US-Iran relations then-existing, President Carter spent New Year's Eve in 1977 with the Shah and toasted Iran as "an island of stability in one of the more troubled areas of the world". Nonetheless, between 1975 and 1978, the Shah's popularity fell due to the Carter administration's misguided implementation of human rights policies.
> 
> The election of Mr. Carter as president of the United States in 1976, with his vocal emphasis on the importance of human rights in international affairs, was a turning point in US-Iran relations. The Shah of Iran was accused of torturing over 3000 prisoners.  Under the banner of promoting human rights, Carter made excessive demands of the Shah, threatening to withhold military and social aid.  Carter pressured the Shah to release "political prisoners", whose ranks included radical fundamentalists, communists and terrorists.  Many of these individuals are now among the opponents we face in our "war on terrorism".
> 
> ...



Archived-Articles: Jimmy Carter's Human Rights Disaster in Iran


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 30, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Thus Jimmy Carter's misguided implementation of human rights policies not only indirectly led to overthrow of the Shah of Iran, but also paved the way for loss of more than 600,000 lives, Iran's rule by Ayatollahs, the Iran-Iraq War, Iraq's Invasion of Kuwait and Desert Storm, the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan, the Taliban, Al Qaeda, Osama bin Laden, and the mass murder of Americans and destruction of the World Trade Center towers on September 11, 2001


LOL......that's quite a laundry list of blame to lay at Pres. Carter's feet.    

Most of which he had zero responsibility for. ..


----------



## TooTall (Sep 30, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I was having a brain fart and apologize for the name calling.

However, I maintain that the US would have been better served it they had backed the Shah.  He was a western ally and was fighting against Islamist extremists and the Russian infiltration of his country.  By allowing the Ayatollahs to take over and invite the Russians in, we are now facing a soon to be nuclear power in the middle east.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 30, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Thus Jimmy Carter's misguided implementation of human rights policies not only indirectly led to overthrow of the Shah of Iran, but also paved the way for loss of more than 600,000 lives, Iran's rule by Ayatollahs, the Iran-Iraq War, Iraq's Invasion of Kuwait and Desert Storm, the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan, the Taliban, Al Qaeda, Osama bin Laden, and the mass murder of Americans and destruction of the World Trade Center towers on September 11, 2001
> ...



the Shah provided stability in the region and kept the wako muslim nutjobs in check


----------



## TooTall (Sep 30, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Thus Jimmy Carter's misguided implementation of human rights policies not only indirectly led to overthrow of the Shah of Iran, but also paved the way for loss of more than 600,000 lives, Iran's rule by Ayatollahs, the Iran-Iraq War, Iraq's Invasion of Kuwait and Desert Storm, the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan, the Taliban, Al Qaeda, Osama bin Laden, and the mass murder of Americans and destruction of the World Trade Center towers on September 11, 2001
> ...



I agree that the rise of Osama bin Laden was not Jimmy's fault.  That was due to the incompetence of Clinton and his administration.  The rest I agree with.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 30, 2013)

TooTall said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Pres. Carter's dealings with Iran had absolutely nothing to do with:


Saddam's invasion of Kuwait and Desert Storm

The Soviet invasion of Afghanistan.

The Taliban, Al Qaeda, Osama bin Laden, and the mass murder of Americans and destruction of the World Trade Center towers on September 11, 2001


----------



## Camp (Sep 30, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Thus Jimmy Carter's misguided implementation of human rights policies not only indirectly led to overthrow of the Shah of Iran, but also paved the way for loss of more than 600,000 lives, Iran's rule by Ayatollahs, the Iran-Iraq War, Iraq's Invasion of Kuwait and Desert Storm, the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan, the Taliban, Al Qaeda, Osama bin Laden, and the mass murder of Americans and destruction of the World Trade Center towers on September 11, 2001
> ...



Looks like an effort to throw blame on at least some of the things Ronald Reagan was responsible for back to Carter. Iranians were protesting the Shah in the early 60's in NYC during the 64-65 Worlds Fair. I remember seeing them and wondering what it was all about.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 30, 2013)

Camp said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


I remember walking by Iranian students protesting the Shah during the 70's

They would erect banners and set up literature tables at the main entrance to the University of Texas in Austin.  ..


----------



## TooTall (Sep 30, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I suggest this was the trigger that started the Soviet invasion.



> On July 3, 1979, United States President Jimmy Carter signed the first directive for covert financial aid to the opponents of the pro-Soviet regime in Kabul.


----------



## Mr. President (Sep 30, 2013)

You numb nut twits who think it's a good idea for Iran to have a nuke are out of your minds.  They would use them on Israel, America, all of Europe and any Sunni ruled nation that resisted its power.


----------



## bianco (Sep 30, 2013)

Y'all want *"Death to America" *Iran to have nuclear weapons?

Not what I'd be doing;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92myDzAFgU4]"Death to America" chants in Iran - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 30, 2013)

Jroc said:


> [
> 
> Jimmy Carter was an incompetent boob similar to the incompetent we have in office now
> 
> ...



Oh MY GOD!!! HUMAN RIGHTS!!!! What a horrible concept!!!!!

Fact is, the Shah went down because his own people hated him and he was incompetant. 

And oh, yeah, just to extra piss off his people, he embraced Israel, which most Iranians HATE with a passion. 

I'm just wondering what you thought Carter was going to do to save the Shah?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 30, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> You numb nut twits who think it's a good idea for Iran to have a nuke are out of your minds.  They would use them on Israel, America, all of Europe and any Sunni ruled nation that resisted its power.



Their nukes can't hit America. 

Generally, Fuck Israel. 

but on a serious note, The Islamic Republic has never made war on any of its sunni neighbors EXCEPT for Iraq which attacked them first.  

But the real calculus.  

We got Saddam to give up his WMD's.  Then we killed him. 
We got Khadafi to give up his WMD's.   Then we killed him. 

Not seeing a big incentive for Iran to give up her WMD's.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 30, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Mr. President said:
> 
> 
> > You numb nut twits who think it's a good idea for Iran to have a nuke are out of your minds.  They would use them on Israel, America, all of Europe and any Sunni ruled nation that resisted its power.
> ...





Why not? You said to "Fuck the Constitution".


----------



## Jroc (Sep 30, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Yeah?...The Shah was better than the nutjobs they have now..Obama missed the boat he's pathetic  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_hr7G4At84]15 JUNE 2009 - Tehran - Iran - Protest continued - Protesters are going to Freedom (AZADI Sq) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Sep 30, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Umm.....Let him continue the reforms he started at his own pace


----------



## Jroc (Sep 30, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Mr. President said:
> 
> 
> > You numb nut twits who think it's a good idea for Iran to have a nuke are out of your minds.  They would use them on Israel, America, all of Europe and any Sunni ruled nation that resisted its power.
> ...



Umm...Iran supports terrorism and has funded terrorists who have killed Americans ...Just do you know


----------



## TooTall (Sep 30, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Mr. President said:
> 
> 
> > You numb nut twits who think it's a good idea for Iran to have a nuke are out of your minds.  They would use them on Israel, America, all of Europe and any Sunni ruled nation that resisted its power.
> ...



The last time I checked, a nuke could easily be transported by a ship to any number of US harbors.

Iran sponsors terrorists groups that are attacking numerous neighbors on a daily basis.  It is called waging war by proxy.

I thought Israel was one of our allies, but then so was the Shah of Iran. 

Saddam was executed by his own people.  

Khadifi was killed by his own people.

What else you got?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 1, 2013)

Ropey said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? You said to "Fuck the Constitution".



Yup, you see, I generaly say "Fuck" when someone insists I need to do something stupid "because".  

So allowing crazy people to own guns because the "constitution" says so (it really doesn't), fuck it. 

Get ourselves involved in DECADES OF WAR in the Middle East because of Israel.  FUCK ISRAEL.  

Got it?  BEcause honestly, you seem kind of dense.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 1, 2013)

TooTall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. President said:
> ...



You mean after we bombed the shit out of their infrastructure?  After they had given up their nukes.  Then they were killed by their own people?  

Besides the fact an Iranian bomb would probably be a damn clunky thing you couldn't fit in a suitcase, the Iranians are not going to put their weapon on a ship or give it to a third party where they can't control it.  Just like most of you gun whacks don't leave your beloved semi-Automatic on the front porch were the little kids can play with it.  

One more point. Any fool who thinks the Zionists are out for anyone but themselves is deluded.  

Israel has show it has NO COMPUNCTIONS about manipulating America into fighting its wars for it.  

Seriously.  Fuck Israel.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 1, 2013)

Jroc said:


> [
> 
> Umm...Iran supports terrorism and has funded terrorists who have killed Americans ...Just do you know



You mean we stick our dicks in the Middle East Hornet's nest and whine about getting stung.  

Hey, you know who else has funded terrorists who have killed Americans?  

AMERICA!!!!   

Yup, Osama Bin Laden was one of those wonderful "Freedom Fighters" that Ronald Reagan gave Stinger missiles to because the mean old Commies were teaching girls how to read in Afghanistan.  

How'd that turn out again?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 1, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Except the Shah's reforms were to make Iran more western, which most Iranians _didn't_ want.  

The Shah didn't allow democracy.  When the Democratically elected parlimentary government voted to nationalize the Iranian Oil Industry in 1953, the Shah sided with BP and the CIA to put an end to parlimentary democracy. 

In fact, the true tragedy of the Shah was that because he oppressed any political oppossition, the only place where oppossition could form around was the clergy.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 1, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



That's is what they want "to be more western" the reforms were started untill the 70s and there is no real democracy there now, also the muslim nutjobs killed far more people than the Shah ever did


----------



## Jroc (Oct 1, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Bin laden was nothing back then, we funded the mujahidin which defeated the soviets as a result get it straight.


----------



## Peterf (Oct 1, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Very true.

I lived in Tehran from 1967 to 1970.   I was constantly trying to explain to people back in the UK that as autocrats went the Shah was not too bad.   He was trying to educate the citizens into something like the modern world.   I pointed out that there was no good alternative: if the Shah went religious fanatics would take over and that would be much worse.

I got it right.   Though I did not see how very much worse.   I did not forecast the savage cruelty of the  Islamic republic which would hang little girls in public squares on trumped up religious charges.   The Shah was not a saint.  Bu nor was he a devil like those who came after him.


----------



## fairandbalanced (Oct 1, 2013)

Not a great surprise. This is the same mentality of their Hezbollah brothers or Hamas terrorists that when being hammered by Israel, beg for cease fire and then they dance and shoot in the air, declaring victory when Israel stops/retreats!


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 1, 2013)

Jroc said:


> [
> 
> That's is what they want "to be more western"



No, they really didn't and they really don't.  





> the reforms were started untill the 70s



Actually, Iran was a state where the rich lived very well and the rest of the population lived in Shit.   And it got the appropriate result.  



> and there is no real democracy there now,



Hmmm.. they have elections.  They count the votes.  And sometimes you really don't know who is going to win.   

Now, it is silly that the Clerics decide who is on the ballot? Yup.  But frankly, in this country, our candidates are picked by Wall Street, so not much of a difference.  




> also the muslim nutjobs killed far more people than the Shah ever did



Not really.  Maybe you need to read up on SAVAK, the Shah's Secret Police.  

SAVAK - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 1, 2013)

Jroc said:


> [
> 
> Bin laden was nothing back then, we funded the mujahidin which defeated the soviets as a result get it straight.



Bin Laden made his bones in Afghanistan.  Gorbachev BEGGED Reagan to stop funding these guys, they were really bad news.  

How The CIA Helped Create Osama Bin Laden | News One


Former British Foreign secretary, Robin Cook said:




> Bin Laden was, though, a product of a monumental miscalculation by western security agencies. Throughout the 80s he was armed by the CIA and funded by the Saudis to wage jihad against the Russian occupation of Afghanistan.
> 
> Several other authors, journalists and statesmen have all made the claim that Bin Laden was funded, armed and trained by the CIA to fight off the Russians.
> 
> ...



Just remember- when they kill Russians, they are "Freedom Fighters"
When they kill Americans, they are "Terrorists".


----------



## Jroc (Oct 1, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Gorbachev? Really? Are you one of those Gorbachev admirers?  You're too funny The mujahideen  and Talaban are not the same thing


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2013)

Jroc said:


> [
> 
> Gorbachev? Really? Are you one of those Gorbachev admirers?  You're too funny The mujahideen  and Talaban are not the same thing



No, actually, they WERE the same thing.  They were the same bunches of assholes who lived in mortal terror the Commies might teach girls to read, and maybe show a little ankle.  

And one didn't need to admire Gorby to realize- giving religious assholes weapons and encouraging them to kill people is a really stupid thing to do. 

Again, sticking our dicks into a hornet's nest and wondering why we get stung.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 2, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



There was some crossover, but they were not the same. We had bigger fish to fry at the time

*"the enemy of my enemy is my friend "*


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Actually, they were the same bunch of assholes.  

and you need to pick your friends carefully.  

We though Autocracy was bad in WWI. So we toppled the Autocrats and made room for the Fascists.  

Then we thought the Fascists were bad, so we allied ourselves with the Communists (who actually did most of the real fighting) and eventually were a threat to our very homeland.  I'm assuming you are too young to remember atom bomb drills, but I'm not. 

Then we decided to enable the Jihadists to beat the Communists.  How's that working out for us?


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2013)

Jroc said:


> The mujahideen  and Talaban are not the same thing


Yes, and no......

The word 'mujahideen' is a generic arab word for any muslim who fights a jihad for the cause of Islam against the infidels.

Whereas, the Taliban is an ethnic Afghan fighter; but is also considered a mujahideen.  ..


----------



## Jroc (Oct 2, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



all those you mentioned have been defeated  Take um out one at a time


----------



## Jroc (Oct 2, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > The mujahideen  and Talaban are not the same thing
> ...



The mujahideen who fought the Soviets are not the Taliban. Plenty of the former Mujahideen helped us drive the Taliban from power


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


The muslims who fought against the Soviet Union were your garden variety jihadists from various countries and were called mujahideen.

Whereas, the Taliban (the students) was an indigenous Afghan political movement composed almost entirely of Afghan citizens fighting for control of their country against other Afghan political parties.  .


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Until it's our turn, then... 

Because frankly, with declining birth rates and sloth, I don't think we can keep manipulating others to do our fighting without getting blowback.  

Oh, this is what blow-back looks like...


----------



## Staidhup (Oct 2, 2013)

Frankly who gives a rats ass about Iran, Jimmy Cater, and the rest of the rag heads in the mid east, let them continue to live in the medieval ages and war against each other over the proper interpretation of the Koran. In the event they want to step out of the sand box and spread their hate, then you have a problem, which will require a deadly retaliatory force.
One final note, Israel never threatened their neighbors with extinction, and if you think Iran is some peace loving blissful nation maybe you should move there.
As for Obama, well lets just say he a Jimmy are cut from the same cloth. Rag heads 2 Democrats 0.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 2, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The war goes on no matter what people like you or Obama think...



> What is our aim? Victory, victory at all costs, *victory in spite of all terror;* Victory how ever long and hard the road may be.  *Sir Winston Churchill*


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2013)

Iran Declares Victory Over Obama

Hilarious.  Republicans foreign policy has been the most disastrous ever for the country and the world.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2013)

Jroc said:


> [
> 
> The war goes on no matter what people like you or Obama think...
> 
> ...



What war?  

Frankly, the Zionists are welcome to fight their own damned war.  We need to stay the fuck out of it.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 3, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE2VqqVDgRs]RADICAL islam DECLARES WAR AGAINST AMERICA AND THE WEST - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




which war is that of the  'zionists'  ???     was world war II  a  "jew's war"???    Interestingly 
enough---your comment is a reprise of the nazi and pro-nazi propaganda of the 1930s.  
I believe that there is going to be a war -----into which the US will be forced to intervene. 
No matter what the circumstances galvanizing that intervention----you and yours will 
complain   "jews''   (or zionists')  war.      Some things never change


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Wow.  Yeah, they declare war on us because we support Israel and keep propping up governments they don't like.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



You know what, guy, playing the "Hitler Card" was over about 20 years go. Seriously. 

Israel is an abomination hated around the world, except for the Zionists who have our politicians ball in the lockbox.  And given Americans said NO to the Zionist war on Syria, I think that's not going to last much longer, either.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 3, 2013)

Pres. Obama is the first U.S. president to put America's interests first over Israel's when he declined to attack Syria. ..


----------



## Ropey (Oct 3, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Another doom and gloomer.



You say fuck the American Constitution and now you say fuck Israel.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2013)

Ropey said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I'm tired of seeing young American boys come home in boxes, or without limbs, or with crippling injuries, mental and physical, because a few Zionists want to play, "The Magic Sky Fairy Loves ME the very bestest."  

And shit, if these fucks get pushed into the sea, maybe people might FINALLY figure our there are no Sky Fairies.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 3, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Poor Joey he so Miserable.. I'm sure it's the Zionists fault


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



It ain't about me, guy.  

It's about THIS GUY-


----------



## TooTall (Oct 3, 2013)

Camp said:


> Some of you are hilarious. During the Syrian WWIII crap you used and mimicked Russian news sources that Russians don't even use or trust. Now you are using an Iranian source that is a state run propaganda paper that Iranians don't trust of believe. Only the lower educated brainwashed people in Russia believe those ridiculous sources in Russia and only the same in Iran believe that source and other state run sources in Iran. Oh, and you people.



Attack the source.  Is that all you got?



> Iran's President Hassan Rouhani told reporters on Wednesday that he turned down five requests from U.S. President Barack Obama to meet at the United Nations, according to Iran's semi-official Fars News Agency.
> Rouhani said:
> 
> "Before my trip (to New York), the Americans had sent 5 messages to arrange a meeting between me and Obama, but I turned them down."
> ...


----------



## Jroc (Oct 3, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Israel fights it's own battles boy no need for Americans to do it


----------



## TooTall (Oct 3, 2013)

Ropey said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Nope, just another run of the mill God hating atheist prick.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Israel fights it's own battles boy no need for Americans to do it



The Zionist SCUM haven't won a war on their own since 1967.   

We bailed them out in the Yom Kippur War, when Nixon had to move a bunch of NATO's equipment to save the stuff they lost. 

We bailed them out in Lebanon in 1982. 

We took out Saddam and Qadafi because they couldn't.  

Seriously.  Fuck Israel.


----------



## TooTall (Oct 3, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I see that you changed your hateful rhetoric from "they should go back where they came from" to wanting all of the Israeli's "pushed back into the sea."

Is that because I posted this:  





> In 2012, 4.3 million (73%) of the total Jewish population were "Sabras" - born in Israel


 or is it because the Jewish faith believes in God and you hate anyone that does?  Just asking!


----------



## Jroc (Oct 3, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Israel fights it's own battles boy no need for Americans to do it
> ...



No one fights for Israel get it straight.... No Americans have died in defense of Israel


----------



## Hollie (Oct 3, 2013)

Jroc said:


> > *Iran's power and resistance forced concessions*
> >
> >
> >
> ...



I think its a mistake to suggest that Rowhani or Iran won any sort of victory.

The comments in the linked article coming from the Iranian mouthpieces had all the bluster (and credibility), of a swaggering teenager who just drank his first six-pack.

Rowhani is nothing more than a smiling front man for Irans mullocrats. Various Islamofascists in the Iranian politburo were quick to issue comments displaying the always reasonable and mature levelheadedness inherent to Iranian Islamo-logic about some perceived victory over the _Great Satan_.

These idiots would be pure comedic gold if only we could forget that they kill teenage girls for being raped and fund Islamic terror against the U.S. and Israel.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 3, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > > *Iran's power and resistance forced concessions*
> ...



Obama gives them the opportunity the muslem nutjobs take it and run with it


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Bullshit.  The Zionists say "jump" and the Politicians in Washington say, "how high?"  

At least until the American people finally said "No" to a Syria fiasco.  

Now we got Bibi running around whining we aren't going to take out Iran for him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2013)

ManoMan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



yes. Yes he did. 

What is your point?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2013)

ManoMan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > ManoMan said:
> ...



Well, that's the point that goes over JRoc's head, that the rest of our middle east policy, from subsidzing the military dictatorship in Egypt so it plays nice with Israel, to invading Iraq because the Israelis really didn't like Saddam, is all about making life easy for 6 million zionists who want to pretend that the Magic Sky Pixie loves them the very best, and who cares if we piss off a Billion Muslims in the process.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 4, 2013)

ManoMan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > ManoMan said:
> ...



Wrong Lebanon's civil war had nothing to do with Israel


----------



## Jroc (Oct 4, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> ManoMan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The Jews are running things behind the scenes


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2013)

Israel was supplying the Maronite Christians and the minority Druze with weapons to fight against the muslim majority in order to destabilize Lebanon.  ..


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Israel was supplying the Maronite Christians and the minority Druze with weapons to fight against the muslim majority in order to destabilize Lebanon.  ..




really?     that's good      They should have gotten help from the USA too.     "DESTABALIZE" lebanon?       Lebanon has comitted a genocide 
against the Maronites------seems to me----Lebanon has been destabalized 
for quite a few decades now


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2013)

ManoMan said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > ManoMan said:
> ...




early on----like 60 years ago---Lebanon was a lovely country  and its governement 
DESIGNED  to be fair and just------with an excelent BALANCE OF POWER between 
christian and muslim interest groups------then all hell broke loose when muslims 
decided that their "god"  gave them the go-ahead to  TAKE OVER.    There 
was such a flight of christians out of Lebanon----and so many ended up in 
my vicinity-----that I thought that   LEBANON  was a completely christian country---
just about ever green grocer in my area was  FROM LEBANON   ----cross and all

in 1967  I was still a kid----but beginning to be conscious of the outside world---
     the Greengrocer called out to me----in June---- "its not my fault--left 
     years ago"


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2013)

Jroc said:


> ManoMan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



So that invasion in 1982 was nothing to do with Israel?  

And when the Palestinian fighters were forced to leave, and the Zionist supported Christians moved into Shabra and Shatila and killed all the women and children, that wasn't Israel's fault, either?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > ManoMan said:
> ...



Naw, they are doing it pretty much out in the open, except Americans aren't playing along anymore.


----------



## fairandbalanced (Oct 7, 2013)

Seems like this BlowJoe131 has a lot of time on his hand.
Is he a new troll or a recycled one?


----------

